# Sopas (sick) question



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I used it, never had a lick of problems with it. I doubt it's the Sick Sopas software.

But one thing that was an issue with older MS Win based laptops was comm port addressing. If I recall correctly, if you did NOT have an actual hard wired RS232 or 485 comm port and tried using a USB comm adapter, every time you fired up Windows NT based PCs, the USB connected comm adapter was given a new port number in the bios of the PC. So you would have to turn on the PC, look at the port numbers, figure out which one was the comm port you were using, then reconfigure your software to talk to that port. Microsoft fixed that in Windows 7 and maybe some of the later Service Packs for Windows 98, but it was a royal PITA for us in the industrial world for a while there.


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

I've Used it lots. Connected up to the SICK Flare Gas Meters.

I don't know what your co-worker is talking about, the software works fine and I've reconfigured several flare meters after moving them into larger diameter piping.

I'm running within my Work Virtual Machine that I run on my computer for all work related stuff. I've connected straight USB as well as USB to Serial adapters.

If it's your first time setting up, Make Sure you have an internet connection available, you have to install the drivers for the different meters individually.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

sounds like your co-worker doesn't want to share the sit down work.


----------



## Sparky Mcgregor (Sep 7, 2015)

Lol, butcher. It's not that. My co-worker is an old friend. We're definitely having uploading issues. I've been with him when it takes forever. I'm mostly just trying to dispel or confirm his notion that it's the fault of the software. I linked him this forum and he texted me this 

"As for sopas, it is the software. ------ had issues on his new laptop as well. The comm port thing I have a handle on because I understand windows and that #%+! The problem is the upload from the scanner when doing it for the first time, it takes hours! The laptop is plenty fast as it has upgraded hardware"

My please go easy on my coworker. He's a great guy but suffers from deep seeded mommy issues and delusions of grandure.


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

With that description, he sounds like a run of the mill Instrument Tech to me.  lol. I can say that because I am one. Haha


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I never had that issue with Sopas, so something isn't right. Connecting into a scanner was a breeze for me, I doubt it ever took more than 30 seconds.

Might it be noise on the connection? For example, if you are using an un-shielded comm cable and the scanner is in an environment where there are a lot of power electronics around, it might be picking up stray RFI signals that are corrupting the CRC handshake protocol of the software, making it keep re-transmitting it over and over until it gets the proper response from the scanner.


----------



## Sparky Mcgregor (Sep 7, 2015)

I might have misunderstood the issue when I did the original post. Just to clarify it takes you 30 seconds to connect to the device or upload to the device? It's the uploading that takes us forever. Connecting to the device goes fairly smoothly. Our serial cable isn't shielded.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Make sure you baud rate is set to 9600. On the s3000 the baud it defaulted to 19200.

What model scanners are you using? I use sicks CDS software to program the ones at work. It works good. I use sicks usb cable. It seams to go faster than using a usb to serial converter.


----------



## Sparky Mcgregor (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Jhellwig, my co-worker actually figured out what the issue was yesterday. He hadn't updated to the latest version of the software :$. I'll make a note in my journal about the buade rate. That might come in handy down the road. I'll also suggest buying the sick usb/serial as well. We only use a regular one.


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

I wouldn't waste your money. As long as you have a decent USB to Serial Adapter that is using the FTDI chipset drivers, you should be good to go. I'd say 90% of the "Vendor" USB Adapters I've used just show up as FTDI Usb to serial in my device manager.


----------



## Sparky Mcgregor (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the responses. I learn so much from this forum. I'm really impressed with how helpful everyone is.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

JRaef said:


> I used it, never had a lick of problems with it. I doubt it's the Sick Sopas software.
> 
> But one thing that was an issue with older MS Win based laptops was comm port addressing. If I recall correctly, if you did NOT have an actual hard wired RS232 or 485 comm port and tried using a USB comm adapter, every time you fired up Windows NT based PCs, the USB connected comm adapter was given a new port number in the bios of the PC. So you would have to turn on the PC, look at the port numbers, figure out which one was the comm port you were using, then reconfigure your software to talk to that port. Microsoft fixed that in Windows 7 and maybe some of the later Service Packs for Windows 98, but it was a royal PITA for us in the industrial world for a while there.




I'm having this problem now but I think we have Windows 7. The sick cds software will only look for ports 1 and 3 but all I can see being used is port 7 according to device manager. We have a docking station with a 232 port but I hate dragging that thing around when the usb cable should work


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Biscuits said:


> I'm having this problem now but I think we have Windows 7. The sick cds software will only look for ports 1 and 3 but all I can see being used is port 7 according to device manager. We have a docking station with a 232 port but I hate dragging that thing around when the usb cable should work


I have not found a USB RS232 adapter that won't occasionally change its mind about what com port it uses. 

I haven't had trouble changing the com port, although it is a PITA. If it needs to work without me there to jack with it, I think you're better off with an RS232 network adapter. You have to jack around with the network settings a little but once its done its done.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

My USB adapter changes com ports based on which USB port is plugged into. I find if I keep plugging it into the same port that it will keep the same com number. I don't have any currently that are permanently plugged in.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Biscuits said:


> I'm having this problem now but I think we have Windows 7. The sick cds software will only look for ports 1 and 3 but all I can see being used is port 7 according to device manager. We have a docking station with a 232 port but I hate dragging that thing around when the usb cable should work


Plug it into a new port and wait for it to be recognized and drivers loaded before you open the cds software. It doesn't like it if you jump the gun. Sometimes it takes a few tries even with the usb sick cable. 





We have the USB sick cable in stock here.


----------

